# Omega Seamaster 176.007 Restoration



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum, post a short intro in the related forum.

Here I have a few pictures from my beloved Seamaster and the restoration of it. I already post a topic on the Dutch watchforum about this watch. I bought it in fairly used condition, with a damaged dial. I searched for information and after a while I came to the conclusion that I definitely wanted a new or nos dial. I contacted a Omega specialist over here and here's what happened:

first before anything:



















The watchmaker sent me pics made during the work:










And when the postman arrived I had a very good day:



















And the result:










I'm very happy with the result, as you can imagine.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmm, to be honest, it looks pretty good before the service. It's nice of the watchmaker to take pictures of the process. It's almost like proof that something was done!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

I can assure you that there was a large diffrent. It is because of my lousy pics that it is not so clear. What happened:

Polishing of the sunburst effect on the case, remove scratches of the case at all sides, new dial, servicing of the caliber, a bit of painting of one small blue hand of the hour register by the six positioning, polishing of the original bracelet... :smartass:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im all for a good resto, and it looks nice, but can I ask why you didnt send it to Omega in Bienne?


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've found it not nessecerely to bring it to Omega, in the first place because in Holland we have a watchmaker who is specialized in Omega, has good contacts there and is a bit less expensive. This watchmaker is asked by Omega to work for them in their museum in Switzerland, he already worked for them, he was supervisor of the technical department from the Omega servicecentre in Holland, years back. Check www.vintagehorloges.nl


----------

